# PH too high?



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, Ph in my baby rhom's tank is 7.8. Do you guys think that's high??


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

It's a bit higher than some would like it, but as long as it doesn't fluctuate, the fish will be fine. Having your tank the pH of your tap water is probably the best way to go.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, like Corner said, it's better to have a stable, slightly high pH than a fluctuating one.
In their natural habitat piranhas enjoy a slightly acidic pH, but our tap waters do not meet those levels, and it's a good thing actually... it's much better for the human body to drink slightly alkaline pH water.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

As stated above, a stable ph is much better than one that is continually fluctuating up and down.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

My PH is 7.8 and my Rhom is doing fine. My tap water is 7.8 and iv tried chemicals to lower it but it just goes up again. Like everyone said, as long as its stable its not something to really worry about, unless you want to breed.


----------

